# Chop saw



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Carbide or abrasive. Which do you prefer?


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I run abasive just cause they're cheaper to replace. I don't cut a whole lot. Use to use a portable band saw but after going through a couple of them went to abrasive chop saw


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Abrasive. Makita seems to last the longest and cut the fastest of the ones that I've tried. DeWalt is slower, heats up the workpiece more and doesn't last as long...but that's just me, and I have not tried carbide.

73, Mark


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

One thing to consider between the two is, will you have the need to cut a hardened piece of steel. Abrasive will do it, carbide may or may not depending on hardness of the steel and grade of carbide. Have both, compliments of previous employer, use carbide on mild steel only and abrasive on everything else. Carbide cuts faster and doesn't heat up the work. Also to address the above ^^^ post on abrasive, there are different grades of abrasive blades; grit size, type of grit compound and binding agent. Most people don't want to keep different blades on hand, or change them, to maximize performance.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FCF said:


> One thing to consider between the two is, will you have the need to cut a hardened piece of steel. Abrasive will do it, carbide may or may not depending on hardness of the steel and grade of carbide. Have both, compliments of previous employer, use carbide on mild steel only and abrasive on everything else. Carbide cuts faster and doesn't heat up the work. Also to address the above ^^^ post on abrasive, there are different grades of abrasive blades; grit size, type of grit compound and binding agent. Most people don't want to keep different blades on hand, or change them, to maximize performance.


Exactly, quality of the cut depends on the quality of the blade, no Harbor Freight blades in our shop.

The carbide saws are neat, but they are limited to only thinner material correct?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Carbide all the way. Cost of blades are pretty cheap when u fig time and amount of cuts. 
They also make multi blades that cut it all. 
We run a rage saw and love it. Clean fast cool cuts. More accurate than abrasive wheels. I buy he blades on amazon.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Mlappin 
Nope they will cut thick. U just set piece wrong way (for band saw) and cut. Ive cut 1" x10" plate all day long.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Carbide. Considering I'm using it for plate or tube not some exotic hardened steel. 5x7x1/2 went through no problem. Trick is to push the right amount to keep the material moving. Cut quality is great for me. Typically going to get welded anyway. Plus hardly any sparks.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Unless you're cutting hydraulic hose go with carbide. For all the reasons listed above and for the convenience of the diameter not shrinking with wear like abrasive wheels.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We bought a Jet bandsaw and between it and the 55 ton iron worker retired the chop saw. Precision cuts (as long as I wear my glasses)!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice azmike , just can't justify Ironworker for my personal use and small projects . I wish I could though. I have gotten by with an old 10" Southbend lathe , Bridgeport mill, portaband and other small power tools for years. I can always take things to work and make things there.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been using a dry cut saw for several years. Cuts much faster than standard chop saw. Blades are reasonably priced. Go to Northern Tool.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641810_20064181


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

As a industrial mechanic/fabricator for a living; I use a horizontal band saw for cutting all non hardened stock material. Any custom notches can be done with a grinder/cutoff wheel, or on the mill. The only time I would use a carbide blade to cut mild steel would be with a cold saw. Abrasive wheel saws are only used for cutting hardened material like linear bearing shafts, ball screws, and so on. From there the hardened shaft would be machined to the proper length, because abrasive saws are incredibly inaccurate.

As for my personal shop, I use this:http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-6-Metal-Cutting-Bandsaw/G0622 It's not great for big material, but gets it done, and is pretty accurate.. nothing I can't fix with my welds and a grinder.

All other custom cutting I do is with a grinder with 1/8" or 1/16" cutoff wheel. The only time I use carbide at home is on wood.

Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Abrasive on a Makita here. I'm poor and those are cheap...


----------

